# Fax-Gerät an Fritzbox anschließen: was für ein Kabel? 2x Westernstecker?



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

*Fax-Gerät an Fritzbox anschließen: was für ein Kabel? 2x Westernstecker?*

Fax-Geräte haben ja normalerweise nen TAE-"F"-Stecker, keinen "N"-Stecker. Nun hat die neue Fritzbox meines Vaters aber keine "F"-Buchsen, sondern nur 2x TAE-N an der Seite und hinten 2x Western/RJ45.


Meine Frage: kann man ein Fax auch mit jedem Kabel anschließen, das 2x RJ45 hat, oder muss es dafür ein "spezielles" Kabel extra für Fax sein? Würde ein Kabel RJ45 (ins Fax) auf TAE-N (in die Box) gehen?



btw: wenn alles oben genannte klappen würde und man gar keine speziellen "Faxkabel" braucht, dann frag ich mich, warum es überhaupt F und N-Stecker gibt ^^


----------



## rabe08 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fax-Gerät an Fritzbox anschließen: was für ein Kabel? 2x Westernstecker?*

Bei mir sind alle TAE-Stecker neutralisiert, d.h. mit dem Cutter die Codierungsnasen abgeschnitten. Es gibt keinen Unterschied in der Belegung der Stecker, es geht mehr um die Rangfolge der Geräte. Früher analog, 1 Leitung, aber 3 Stecker an der Wandbuchse. Also alle Geräte an eine Leitung. Da hatte es definitiv Vorteile, eine "Hauptbuchse" für das Telefon zu definieren, damit ein Fax diesem das Signal nicht wegnimmt. Ist heute egal.

Ansonsten: Fax und Telefon sollten RJ11, nicht RJ45, haben. ist etwas schmaler als RJ45. Du kannst jedes "gerade" Kabel verwenden, dass passt. Nur kein Cross-Kabel.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fax-Gerät an Fritzbox anschließen: was für ein Kabel? 2x Westernstecker?*

Das kann sein, dass es RJ11 ist - halt der "normale" Stecker, ich dachte halt, das sei western / RJ45 

Aber einfach nur Nasen abschneiden würde auch schon reichen? Dann versuch ich erst das. Es sind nämlich 5m Kabel, da will ich nicht was kaufen, was doch nicht passt...


----------



## fubii (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fax-Gerät an Fritzbox anschließen: was für ein Kabel? 2x Westernstecker?*

Das Kabel für das Fax sollte doch nur schmaler sein, als das RJ45 Lan Kabel. Die Belegung der Adern ist gleich. Du musst es nur Mittig in die größere Buchse vom RJ45 reinschieben bis es einrastet.


----------

